# BBWs and Skinny Jeans



## 1love_emily

I got a brand new pair of skinny jeans. Dark wash, light threading, tapered down to my ankle. DAMN I felt hot in those. 

I go somewhere, and some jerk tells me "Fat girls can't wear skinny jeans"

And do you know what I wanted to do?

I wanted to go up, punch the mo fo in the back of the head, and tell him all the reasons that I sure as hell can wear skinny jeans.

I just wanted to sound off... I want to hear the reasons why we CAN wear skinny jeans, and we can be proud of what we look like. Because DAMN, we are all fine, powerful, big, beautiful women


----------



## jewels_mystery

He was being a complete idiot. You bought it and rocked those jeans. Wear them with pride.


----------



## Sydney Vicious

fuck that guy!
I rock my skinny jeans as often as I can!! I don't see where people get off trying to say shit like that. Like... I'm SO SORRY I don't fit YOUR vision of 'beauty', but I'll wear whatever I damn well please, and you can go screw off...... butthead.

ROCK your jeans, and ROCK THOSE HIPS as you walk past those losers!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

The "skinny" in skinny jeans just means they're extra body hugging, so if someone has a problem with you, or anyone else who wants to rock their bod, then that person just sucks  

Glad you felt hot in them, though!


----------



## HayleeRose

Psh, i get the same thing when i wear my leggings with shirts instead of dresses. 

We CAN wear them because its our bodies and if they dont like it then they can turn there heads. I love skinnies,and leggings.


----------



## Tracii

Skinny jeans? Hell yes I wear em' and if someone doesn't like it they can piss off.
I have overheard the whispers OMG she is too fat to wear those so don't feel alone.
I say wear what makes you feel good who cares what the others say.


----------



## Micara

I wear skinny jeans all the time, and I love them and the way they look! AND I wear leggings, so THERE, Random Asshole!

Tell him assholes shouldn't go out in public, and they sure as hell shouldn't give fashion advice!


----------



## patmcf

1love_emily said:


> I go somewhere, and some jerk tells me "Fat girls can't wear skinny jeans"



I would like to rebut this gentleman's remark, as I find big women in skinny jeans to be tremendously sexy. I do not find skinny women in skinny jeans to be very attractive; however, I will not go around telling every one of them about my preference. Why? I am not a jerk off.


----------



## BCBeccabae

I basically stopped buying anything except skinny jeans, haha. Exception being my Seven7 jeans :3 So I wear leggings/skinnies 90% of the time.
Personally I love the way they cling to my legs entirely so you can see the exact shape, pretty much. 
I find they also look better with the flats/booties I wear, too.
I dig form fitting things on curves, so I say they're a definite positive on fat girls depending on the fit/wash.
They make it easier to sway dem hips in. ;]


----------



## The Orange Mage

I think skinny jeans look great on everybody, unless you have big feet and skinny legs like myself. At least I think so when it comes to myself.


----------



## PeanutButterfly

I hate assholes like that. If you don't like the way I look in something than don't fucking look. Personally I think skinny jeans look better on curvy women because you have something for them to cling to. I love my leggings too and don't give a damn whether the 24,000 other kids at RU like 'em or not. So yay for skinny jeans on not so skinny people! 

On that note though, has anyone noticed that plus sized skinny jeans don't really "skinny"? Like I understand my calf is larger but my ankle isn't. I bought a pair of size 15/16 skinnys from delias and they taper at the ankle but the same style in a 17/18 (considered plus size) suddenly doesn't. Anyone have a great pair of plus sized kinda stretchyskinny jeans? (not jeggings though, those things cut off the circulation in my legs! haha)


----------



## bonified

I don't think its relative to size as such, but I do not like having my eyes assulted by distasteful, ill fitting clothing. I do believe there are a lot of people that do not look in the mirror properly or register exactly how they look before leaving the house. 

It should be more class, less arse imo.


----------



## TimeTraveller

1love_emily said:


> I go somewhere, and some jerk tells me "Fat girls can't wear skinny jeans"


Who went and made him the big skinny-jeans sherrif of the house? Some people think criticizing others is the way to feel important.


----------



## bonified

1love_emily said:


> I go somewhere, and some jerk tells me "Fat girls can't wear skinny jeans"
> 
> And do you know what I wanted to do?



I read yr post again, and just curious. May I ask what you did actually do? 
Cos I like a well deserved yell in the street at times.


----------



## HottiMegan

I haven't gotten into skinny jeans yet. I do wear leggings fairly often. I think if you like what you're wearing screw everyone else! I think many people think someone of my size shouldn't dare wear a swimsuit in the summer. But hey, i love to swim! I'm going to wear one and if someone get's offended, they can look else where!
I hate it that strangers in public think it's their business to comment on your clothing. It's so rude!


----------



## 1love_emily

PeanutButterfly said:


> Anyone have a great pair of plus sized kinda stretchyskinny jeans? (not jeggings though, those things cut off the circulation in my legs! haha)



Yeah! Try OldNavy.com 

They have what they call "Jeggings" but really they are like skinnystretchy jeans. I wear mine to the barn because they function great as plus-sized britches


----------



## 1love_emily

bonified said:


> I read yr post again, and just curious. May I ask what you did actually do?
> Cos I like a well deserved yell in the street at times.



Oh my gosh, I was so pissed. I couldn't tell if he said it in passing to a friend or if he said it to me quietly. 

I was fuming. I wanted to go tell him off. I had all these things I was going to say about my right to do whatever the hell I wanted, etc etc.

Of course, I think fast and talk slow. So I didn't say anything. I shot him a death glare and walked off.


----------



## Dism4l

patmcf said:


> I would like to rebut this gentleman's remark, as I find big women in skinny jeans to be tremendously sexy. I do not find skinny women in skinny jeans to be very attractive; however, I will not go around telling every one of them about my preference. Why? I am not a jerk off.



 what he said.


----------



## 1love_emily

Thanks for all the replies.

I really hate it when people do three things: try to tell me what to do, judge me for what I do, and blatantly act stupid (and rude is a category of stupid)

This guy pushed all my buttons in the wrong way. I love my skinny jeans, I love the way my hips and thighs look in them. I have skinny ankles, and damn, these jeans make me look hot, even when I don't feel like I am. 

And just yesterday I was wearing a way-too-big sweatshirt with my skinny jeans, no hair do, and no makeup, and a guy told me that I looked beautiful. My faith is slowly and surely being restored in the male species. 

So keep wearing your skinnys girls. We'll show the world how fabulous we are.


----------



## Tracii

I got one of those comments today from an older lady.
She said I didn't know they made skinny jeans for big girls.
I was pissed at first but then said yeah they do you should get a pair they would really make those big hips of yours look good.
She wasn't real happy with me.LOL


----------



## 1love_emily

Tracii said:


> I got one of those comments today from an older lady.
> She said I didn't know they made skinny jeans for big girls.
> I was pissed at first but then said yeah they do you should get a pair they would really make those big hips of yours look good.
> She wasn't real happy with me.LOL



Damn straight.  You go girl 

I want a pair of ultraubersuperskinny jeans. Like, so tight and so tapered that they show everything off. I find that a lot of jeans get all worn out in the butt/crotch/knee area after a couple days, and I can't wash my jeans every day!

Specifically, I want them in black, so I can wear some high heels with them. I wore black skinny jeans to a band concert with 3 inch heels, and I know I looked hot.


----------



## bonified

To get the tightest fit with denim for your body, put them on, and get into the hottest bath you can stand for as long as you can, they will shrink. Then be the kind you got to lay on the bed and do the zip up with a wire coat hanger lol.


----------



## Oldtimer76

I think that big girls in skinny jeans look great and sexy. In my country I rarely see a BBW in jeans with the right fit. They mostly wear baggy jeans, with absolutely no shape in the legs and butt area.
I'm sure Emily looked hot in her ultratight skinny jeans and high heels at the concert. More girls should try her style:happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage

A good pair of jeans should be on you someone snuggling with you during a nap.

And yes, that metaphor leaves it open to taste! Some like it snug, and some like it loose, and some like it juuuuust right.

I go for semi-snug, myself.


----------



## 1love_emily

The Orange Mage said:


> A good pair of jeans should be on you someone snuggling with you during a nap.
> 
> And yes, that metaphor leaves it open to taste! Some like it snug, and some like it loose, and some like it juuuuust right.
> 
> I go for semi-snug, myself.



If this were Facebook, I would "like" this :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> A good pair of jeans should be on you someone snuggling with you during a nap.
> 
> And yes, that metaphor leaves it open to taste! Some like it snug, and some like it loose, and some like it juuuuust right.
> 
> I go for semi-snug, myself.



What if we don't like jeans at all? 

Just pickin' haha :happy:

But yeah... I agree.


----------



## BlackBBW2010

I love wearing black skinny jeans. I think they accentuate my bum lol. I listen to no one when it comes to my fashion choices. If I likes it, I'll rock it.

If someone else doesn't, you have to ask yourself how boring their life must be if they are that concerned and alarmed with what you put on that day!


----------



## mossystate

patmcf said:


> I do not find skinny women in skinny jeans to be very attractive; however, I will not go around telling every one of them about my preference. Why? I am not a jerk off.



This is really about whether fat women like to wear a particular style of jeans, so not really the place to talk about what women in that style you don't find attractive. Ya know?



Oldtimer76 said:


> I think that big girls in skinny jeans look great and sexy. In my country I rarely see a BBW in jeans with the right fit. They mostly wear baggy jeans, with absolutely no shape in the legs and butt area.
> I'm sure Emily looked hot in her ultratight skinny jeans and high heels at the concert. More girls should try her style:happy:



Well, maybe not " right " for you? I don't know - many people just wear what they like.

As for the asking for pictures...garsh, I hear there is a forum that has lots of threads for this very thing!


----------



## ZainTheInsane

I was told the whole point of 'skinny' jeans is that they actually are made for fat girls. I was told this by a friend of mine over the thanksgiving holiday as she modeled some 'skinny' jeans on her big pear-shaped body.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i went shopping yesterday and saw ALOT of BBW and alot of them were wearing skinny jeans.it was a wonderful and beautiful sight.


----------



## Oldtimer76

mossystate said:


> Well, maybe not " right " for you? I don't know - *many people just wear what they like.*
> 
> As for the asking for pictures...garsh, I hear there is a forum that has lots of threads for this very thing!



They wear things, because they often don't know about BBW-fashion and don't find themselves atractive, so why wear cute outfits?
And I never asked for pictures in my post...


----------



## mossystate

Oldtimer76 said:


> They wear things, because they often don't know about BBW-fashion and don't find themselves atractive, so why wear cute outfits?
> And I never asked for pictures in my post...



I know you didn't.

You know how each fat woman who wears baggy jeans feels about herself and whether or not she thinks she is attractive?...really? You are not projecting what you like and want onto them? 

I see lots of men who wear lots of clothing that is not showing off their assets, yet it is rare that I would be able to know that the reason for the clothing choices is that they don't think they are cute. You have a skill!:bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx

It comes down to personal taste. You may think a cute outfit is a skin tight pair of jeans and a tank top or something.

To me, it's a relaxed fit pair of nice dress pants, good shoes, and a well tailored shirt. Nothing skin tight. I don't find skin tight things to be attractive, so I don't wear things like that. A classic *relaxed fit* looks more attractive to me, on any body type, than something that looks like they fought for a few minutes to get on their body.

Could be the same thing with the other BBWs and SSBBWs.


----------



## Oldtimer76

mossystate said:


> I know you didn't.
> 
> You know how each fat woman who wears baggy jeans feels about herself and whether or not she thinks she is attractive?...really? You are not projecting what you like and want onto them?
> 
> I see lots of men who wear lots of clothing that is not showing off their assets, yet it is rare that I would be able to know that the reason for the clothing choices is that they don't think they are cute. You have a skill!:bow:



I want to explain what I meant with _"They wear *things*" (not fashion)_, but I probably will be kicked, because this is a BBW-Forum. I only wanted to be supportive and tell what I see in *my* country


----------



## mossystate

Oldtimer76 said:


> I want to explain what I meant with _"They wear *things*" (not fashion)_, but I probably will be kicked, because this is a BBW-Forum. I only wanted to be supportive and tell what I see in *my* country



No matter the country, a person cannot look at another and say, or assume, they do not find themselves attractive because of what they are wearing. If you have been told by a woman that she doesn't think she ' can ' wear whatever, then that is a different situation. 
You want to be " supportive " of women who like wearing a certain fashion, which is great, as long as you don't assume you know why other women are not interested...yes, even when they know the clothing is out there for them to buy.


----------



## BrownDown09

I wish I had the balls to wear skinny jeans...I only wear relax fit or something loose because I don't want to get the looks "OMG she's wearing skinny jeans! She too big for that." lol I want to see how I look but I don't know...


----------



## CarlaSixx

BrownDown09 said:


> I wish I had the balls to wear skinny jeans...I only wear relax fit or something loose because I don't want to get the looks "OMG she's wearing skinny jeans! She too big for that." lol I want to see how I look but I don't know...



I'd consider trying them on yourself in the store... seeing if you feel sexy or not. If you do, then no reason NOT to buy them  If you feel good wearing something, that's all that matters.


----------



## ChickletsBBW

bonified said:


> I don't think its relative to size as such, but I do not like having my eyes assulted by distasteful, ill fitting clothing. I do believe there are a lot of people that do not look in the mirror properly or register exactly how they look before leaving the house.
> 
> It should be more class, less arse imo.



I'm going to 2nd this... I really do think more women should take a double take on themselves in the mirror before they leave the house. This includes thin women. I agree with the more class, less arse imo too.

Now.. on the other hand.. if you're going out to a club to look "hot" then you wear whatever the heck you want to ! There's a time/place to show the arse


----------



## ChickletsBBW

oh.. and my 2 cents on "skinny" jeans for big girls... do they really exist? lol
that's kind of an oxymoron if you ask me

but I suppose if I wanted "skinny" jeans, I'd just buy a size smaller lol 
However, the ones I buy (at my size) are already form fitting... and I might add they make my ass look fantastic


----------



## HayleeRose

ChickletsBBW said:


> oh.. and my 2 cents on "skinny" jeans for big girls... do they really exist? lol
> that's kind of an oxymoron if you ask me



Well "skinny jean" is just a style, they are tight and cling to the ankle, opposed to, say, boot cut, which are looser around the ankle.. Of course they exist, jeans are made in a variety of sizes.


----------



## BrownDown09

@Carla I should try them out but every time I go shopping I venture off in my safe zone.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I think skinny jeans look awesome on large thighs and bums. I used to hear a lot that they were only made for thin legs (heard the same thing about leggings too - what was everyone else supposed to look good in, tents?) but That really just turned out to be more arseholery from the fashion world. I used to wear them myself until I started wearing leggings and jeggings and found them SO much more comfortable for my body shape.

I do miss wearing them though. I stockpiled some really expensive ones for nights out right before I converted to leggings. But they just don't feel the same anymore! I've never managed to suffer for fashion long.


----------



## patmcf

mossystate said:


> This is really about whether fat women like to wear a particular style of jeans, so not really the place to talk about what women in that style you don't find attractive. Ya know?



Actually this thread is about someone putting a woman down because of her style. I said it would be wrong for me to do so. Ya know?


----------



## mossystate

patmcf said:


> Actually this thread is about someone putting a woman down because of her style. I said it would be wrong for me to do so. Ya know?



oy
........ .


----------



## patmcf

mossystate said:


> oy
> ........ .



Just sayin'.


----------



## Meddlecase

Skinny jeans will only accentuate your ass-ets and make your sexiness even more obvious. Keep rockin the skinnies.


----------



## Shosh

You should definately post a pic of yourself here looking fabulous in your skinny jeans!

I wear whatever I damn please. I could care less about what others think of my choices.


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> I want to explain what I meant with _"They wear *things*" (not fashion)_, but I probably will be kicked, because this is a BBW-Forum. I only wanted to be supportive and tell what I see in *my* country



You have always been so complimentary and supportive of BBW's and SSBBW's here over the years.

It is most appreciated.


----------



## HayleeRose

AmazingAmy said:


> I think skinny jeans look awesome on large thighs and bums. I used to hear a lot that they were only made for thin legs (heard the same thing about leggings too - what was everyone else supposed to look good in, tents?) but That really just turned out to be more arseholery from the fashion world. I used to wear them myself until I started wearing leggings and jeggings and found them SO much more comfortable for my body shape.
> 
> I do miss wearing them though. I stockpiled some really expensive ones for nights out right before I converted to leggings. But they just don't feel the same anymore! I've never managed to suffer for fashion long.



I know! i started wearing leggings about a couple months ago, and when ever i try to wear jeans now im just uncomfortable. It has to be the right jeans. I prefer leggings anyday.


----------



## bigjayne66

I can't wear either jeans or leggings,my lower belly is HUGE and the seams just burst !


----------



## bigjayne66

However big Kudos to those who can wear them,if you think you look cool in them go for it !!!


----------



## AuntHen

I wear them and love them... 


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1611715&postcount=2317


----------



## AmazingAmy

fat9276 said:


> I wear them and love them...
> 
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1611715&postcount=2317



You need to become the poster girl for fat chicks in skinny jeans. For reals.


----------



## Sabrina V

This proly is reiterating someone elses's sentiments, but "Full Figured" girls wearing skinny jeans seem to fulfill the purpose of skinny jeans better than thin girls wearing them. If the whole purpose is to hug the body and show off the "curves" well then I guess we big girls do something else better yet again. "you can't show off curves you don't have!" *roll her eyes at the skinny girls*

As for the guy that was a total jerk, he just couldn't help but look at you, they all do it.


----------



## 1love_emily

Sabrina V said:


> As for the guy that was a total jerk, he just couldn't help but look at you, they all do it.



HAH. I hope so. If anyone wants to stare at me, they can go ahead and talk to me. I'm so desperate, I'd probably date them.


----------



## indy500tchr

Kudos for you ladies who can pull them off! I on the other hand cannot. I like wearing snug jeans but get the bootcut b/c I hate my huge feet. I always get pants that are long enough to cover them. So the skinny jeans are out for me.


----------



## mossystate

Hmmmmm. Seems the word curves is code for butt and hips, which is nothing new out here, or in the mainstream world. 

Many thin women have more of a curve there than many fat women, so I guess fat women with no butt to speak of but who have large bellies...they/we don't possess the essential ' curves ' to wear these magic making articles of clothing...yet, we/I am still a " big girl ". Even in this thread on the _BBW Forum_, we see men talking about " ass-ets " and women who are " pear shaped ". Seems some of us fat women just can't catch a break, no matter where we go. 

I don't think those comments belong on the _BBW Forum_, but I do know that regardless of weight...or where that weight happens to land.......wear what you like.


----------



## Tania

Many apples have great, lean legs that look amazing in a pair of crisply-tailored, slim-cut pantlegs! Really, I think everyone can wear skinny jeans well, it's just a matter of finding the right pair for you.


----------



## Gingembre

I like skinny jeans on others but not on myself. I've got relatively small feet for my height/build and I think skinny jeans emphasize the 'elephant-balancing-on-a-beachball look' I try to avoid, LOL! Also I don't find them very comfy. It's bootcut/boyfriend-slouch jeans all the way for me, but kudos to the skinny jeans wearers among us.


----------



## mossystate

Tania said:


> Many apples have great, lean legs that look amazing in a pair of crisply-tailored, slim-cut pantlegs! Really, I think everyone can wear skinny jeans well, it's just a matter of finding the right pair for you.



shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KingColt

My posts here got deleted for being "objectifying and sexually suggestive", what the fuck. Everybody on here talks about how skinny jeans make their asses look, and my comment gets erased and I get threatened with an "infraction" for proposing people to post pics. Dear mod, seriously? Fuck your censorship. Go ahead and ban me if you like.


----------



## Gingembre

KingColt said:


> My posts here got deleted for being "objectifying and sexually suggestive", what the fuck. Everybody on here talks about how skinny jeans make their asses look, and my comment gets erased and I get threatened with an "infraction" for proposing people to post pics. Dear mod, seriously? Fuck your censorship. Go ahead and ban me if you like.



Firstly, calm down.

Secondly, I can't remember what you said, but I think the problem is probably not _what_ you said but _where_ you said it. Yes there are a few men on this particular board but, as i understand it, the BBW board is aimed at, well, big women. A place for us to discuss what it means to be a BBW without all the "post pics plz k thx" which is all over the rest of the boards. If this thread was in the Fat Sexuality board, fair enough, but it isn't. It's here. Do you understand? So less hating on the mods, bro...they have their reasons.


----------



## KingColt

It was a joke, in the first post I was telling everybody to post pics for me to judge them and another one that stated that I don´t wear skinny jeans which I thought was obviously not to be taken seriously. But one of the mods appearantly did take it seriously. Also I realize that my post sounded upset, but I just meant to say fuck that. Hope I could clear that up


----------



## bonified

lol you bad boy, you will have to find the right section to post yr arse in skinny jeans now. 

chop chop


----------



## nahger1011

Its funny, i love fat girls in skinny jeans but think skinny girls are unflattering in skinny jeans.


----------



## mossystate

KingColt said:


> My posts here got deleted for being "objectifying and sexually suggestive", what the fuck. Everybody on here talks about how skinny jeans make their asses look, and my comment gets erased and I get threatened with an "infraction" for proposing people to post pics. Dear mod, seriously? Fuck your censorship. Go ahead and ban me if you like.



Or, you could always read the ' sticky ' thread here in this _protected forum_, where you can see what is encouraged and not encouraged.



nahger1011 said:


> Its funny, i love fat girls in skinny jeans but think skinny girls are unflattering in skinny jeans.



Great to know.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My problem is probably my height. I'm never going to find jeans that fit right because of my height, because even "petite" is too long. Had I been taller, I'd be all about jeans, most likely. So not fair


----------



## 1love_emily

CarlaSixx said:


> My problem is probably my height. I'm never going to find jeans that fit right because of my height, because even "petite" is too long. Had I been taller, I'd be all about jeans, most likely. So not fair




I'm the exact opposite! I'm nearly six feet tall, and I need to get longs.... if I don't I feel like my ankles are awkwardly exposed. I'm always super careful to make sure that I order "long" jeans........ I wish they made clothing that was more suitable for our bodies. I feel like everything is either too low cut, too short, too long, too high cut, or just too wrong.


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


> I think skinny jeans look great on everybody, unless you have big feet and skinny legs like myself. At least I think so when it comes to myself.



Gotta revise this post; I picked up a pair of dark Levi's 511s and paired them with my black chucks and it's actually pretty good looking, I just needed to have a slimmer shoe to go with the slimmer leg. :doh:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I'm loving this thread. May be one of my fave all time. I repped until I ran out of rep! I love seeing everyone so empowered about fashion. That's one of my least fave parts of being this size... the chore it can become just to get dressed.

I don't own any skinny jeans and only have one pair of jeans out of storage at the moment. My professional attire is my primary wardrobe so I just don't have the occasion to be more casual right now. However, I adore the look!  I'm sure you guys look absolutely amazing!

I don't think I could pull it off, even if I wanted though... my legs are average in size but my belly and lower belly are super huge and would look like the largest muffin top in the history of muffins, I'm fairly sure. HA.

Thanks for the smiles ladies.


----------



## butch

KingColt said:


> It was a joke, in the first post I was telling everybody to post pics for me to judge them and another one that stated that I don´t wear skinny jeans which I thought was obviously not to be taken seriously. But one of the mods appearantly did take it seriously. Also I realize that my post sounded upset, but I just meant to say fuck that. Hope I could clear that up



Cut it out, your post was reported by many of our members, so don't act as if i have some vendetta against you. My PM told you why it was removed, and told you to read the forum rules to know what is allowed and what isn't on this forum. If that is a problem, then just don't read this forum, it is as simple as that.

-Butch, Dimensions Moderator


----------



## butch

nahger1011 said:


> Its funny, i love fat girls in skinny jeans but think skinny girls are unflattering in skinny jeans.



This is inappropriate for this forum. Please read the forum rules so you know what is and is not appropriate for the BBW Forum. Further violations will be cause for infractions for anyone posting inappropriate comments in this thread.

-Butch, Dimensions Moderator


----------



## penguin

I miss wearing jeans. They don't make them big enough in the stores here, and I'm hesitant to order them from overseas sites, just because the sizing isn't always what you expect, even if you go by the size chart.


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> I miss wearing jeans. They don't make them big enough in the stores here, and I'm hesitant to order them from overseas sites, just because the sizing isn't always what you expect, even if you go by the size chart.



Sizing charts can be wonkey... but try ordering a couple sizes! I mean, that way, you can find the size that fits, and can buy more and more jeans in that size that fits! 

If you want some American brands that have sexy jeans for sexy girls, try Lane Bryant or Old Navy Plus. That's where I get all of my jeans - I have skinnys, boot cut, flares, wide leg, and more and more and more. I love jeans! I wear them all the time, and I feel really confident in them.


----------



## penguin

1love_emily said:


> If you want some American brands that have sexy jeans for sexy girls, try Lane Bryant or Old Navy Plus. That's where I get all of my jeans - I have skinnys, boot cut, flares, wide leg, and more and more and more. I love jeans! I wear them all the time, and I feel really confident in them.



It comes down to being able to afford the cost of the jeans and the shipping, which will be a lot! That's if they do international postage, of course. I have some friends in the US so I could probably get them to to pick them up and mail them for me, if I give them the money...once I have that!


----------



## b0nnie

I like skinny jeans. I usually have the hardest time finding jeans that arent baggy on my hips or/and butt and Ive found that I dont have this issue with skinny jeans. Now all need is to find a pair that doesn't get baggy around the knees.


----------



## PeanutButterfly

b0nnie said:


> I like skinny jeans. I usually have the hardest time finding jeans that arent baggy on my hips or/and butt and Ive found that I dont have this issue with skinny jeans. Now all need is to find a pair that doesn't get baggy around the knees.



I have the same problem! Not so much with the hips (mine are usually tight there) but with the knees. I can't seem to find a pair in plus sizes that actually taper at the ankle. Just because I have fat thighs doesnt mean I have fat ankles... I wish clothing manufacturers would realize this.


----------



## Kennys770

mossystate said:


> This is really about whether fat women like to wear a particular style of jeans, so not really the place to talk about what women in that style you don't find attractive. Ya know?



I saw this gentleman's comment as an acknowledgment that sometimes you may see someone you believe isn't very attractive, or well put-together, ow whatever, yet is it really appropriate to comment to them on it? I felt he was making the comment on his view of thin women in skinny jeans as simply an example -- and one which is somewhat "opposite" of the situation in the original post.


----------



## mossystate

Again...so not the place.


----------



## HayleeRose

mossystate said:


> Again...so not the place.



how is it not the place? The OP brought up the fact that a man called her out about how he felt she looked in the pants. Then a guy on here made the comment about how he wouldnt ever say that to a woman even if he felt that she didnt look good in them. Its called conversation.


----------



## mossystate

HayleeRose said:


> how is it not the place? The OP brought up the fact that a man called her out about how he felt she looked in the pants. Then a guy on here made the comment about how he wouldnt ever say that to a woman even if he felt that she didnt look good in them. Its called conversation.



I was suggesting that this particular forum might not be the place for men to come in to tell women what looks good ( even if it is ' positive ' ), while making sure everybody knows what type of woman he doesn't find attractive ( in or out of whatever kind of clothing ), no matter that he won't, in the real world, say that to each of those women. It's called the bbw forum, and it is not the same as any other forum. Even though the comment is obviously allowed, I will still typetypetype.


----------



## EvilPrincess

BBW FORUM RULES ...



> *For Non-BBW posters*: This is a public but protected board much the way the Erotic Weight Gain and FA/FFA are protected. Non-bbw posters who venture here should take care to provide postive and non-disruptive posts.
> 
> *Compliments*: They're usually a good thing, but we ask that the opposite sex refrain from complimenting any photos here. If we want to be admired, we'll post our pics on one of the other boards. Thank you for understanding that. And if you don't, just take our word for it that it's important to a number of our community members.
> 
> If a BBW starts a thread asking specifically for BBW input, DO NOT comment in the thread. Doing so will be considered disruptive, and will result in infractions and/or a possible loss of some or all posting privileges for
> BBW board.


 
Please review the BBW Forum Guidelines in their entirety here. While the above portion of the rules do not specifically address asking for pictures or giving opinions on appearance, we can go ahead and say that it falls within the spirit of the guidelines. The issues of non BBWs posting in this thread and the requests made have been addressed within the thread, and some posts deleted. To keep from deleting mass quantities of posts this additional reminder is being placed. Read the rules before you post, any errant posts from this point out will be moderated. 

Thanks! Now back to your regularly scheduled activities 

EP - Moderator


----------



## patmcf

Out of respect for the moderator.


----------



## PeanutButterfly

Just wanted to let everyone know I ordered that pair of Old Navy plus size denim jeggings and they fit awesome! I would wholeheartedly recommend them to any curvy women. They hug my curves, are stretchy but not constricting (more jeans than jeggings for sure) and.... *drum roll* THEY TAPER! haha I'm so excited to be able to wear boots over them without the bagging in the knees. I got them in a 16 and they fit true to size. Thanks for the tip fellow Dimmers!


----------



## 1love_emily

Old Navy has finally come out with some tapered-to-ankle skinnys. I don't own any (YET!) But they look ultra sexy, and I totally want them!

I've become more and more confident about myself in my skinny jeans, thank to all of you guys commenting. Have any other stories to share? Or witty retorts?


----------



## Tracii

PeanutButterfly said:


> I have the same problem! Not so much with the hips (mine are usually tight there) but with the knees. I can't seem to find a pair in plus sizes that actually taper at the ankle. Just because I have fat thighs doesnt mean I have fat ankles... I wish clothing manufacturers would realize this.


Lane Bryant girl!!!


----------



## HayleeRose

PeanutButterfly said:


> haha I'm so excited to be able to wear boots over them without the bagging in the knees. I got them in a 16 and they fit true to size. Thanks for the tip fellow Dimmers!



So I found that when you wear boots if you wear longer socks and pull them over your pant legs, it cuts out alot of the baggy-ness in the knees.


----------



## PeanutButterfly

HayleeRose said:


> So I found that when you wear boots if you wear longer socks and pull them over your pant legs, it cuts out alot of the baggy-ness in the knees.



I actually do that all the time! Even over the tapered ones. My friends used to laugh until they tried it too. It definitely decreases the baggy-ness but for me the second I sit down and stand back up the dreaded baggy-ness is back. I'm still incredibly happy with my tapered old navy jeans from before and I'll probably try a pair of the new ones too.


----------



## roundrevelry

Keep rocking the skinny jeans ladies! It's just _my personal opinion_ but clothes tend to look better on anyone, bbw or not, when they fit well versus being baggy. Point is, wear what you feel good in and ignore such neanderthals until (if even) their brains catch up with the rest of society.


----------



## mossystate

roundrevelry said:


> ...clothes tend to look better on anyone, bbw or not, when they fit well versus being baggy.




SO glad you mentioned this! Not that it is the point of this thread, but good to see a man also not like guys who wear baggy teeshirts/button-ups and baggy shorts or pants!


----------



## roundrevelry

mossystate said:


> SO glad you mentioned this! Not that it is the point of this thread, but good to see a man also not like guys who wear baggy teeshirts/button-ups and baggy shorts or pants!



Skinny jeans and athletic fit all the way...though I'm far from athletic! Lol


----------



## Surlysomething

roundrevelry said:


> Keep rocking the skinny jeans ladies! It's just _my personal opinion_ but clothes tend to look better on anyone, bbw or not, when they fit well versus being baggy. Point is, wear what you feel good in and ignore such neanderthals until (if even) their brains catch up with the rest of society.


 

Exactly. Dressing your size is very important.

Man, i'm so tired of seeing men in droopy jeans and women in MOM jeans.


----------



## mossystate

roundrevelry said:


> Skinny jeans and athletic fit all the way...though I'm far from athletic! Lol



^5. You get REP for this. I don't actually care what people wear. lol _People should wear what they like, no matter the fit or the style._


----------



## HottiMegan

I ordered some skinny jeans from the Avenue. I even got a size smaller than I've been wearing because all my pants fall down these days. I got them and the seem to fit just like regular jeans for me, the legs are certainly not thinner. I don't have super skinny legs either. I might try some Old Navy ones..


----------



## Blackhawk2293

1love_emily said:


> Old Navy has finally come out with some tapered-to-ankle skinnys. I don't own any (YET!) But they look ultra sexy, and I totally want them!
> 
> I've become more and more confident about myself in my skinny jeans, thank to all of you guys commenting. Have any other stories to share? Or witty retorts?



Don't know if this is witty or not but next time some ass hat makes a comment about your skinny jeans, take them off and choke him with them. LOL

Ok, so maybe I'm the only one who would find choking the bastard funny. Each to their own! LOL


----------



## thatgirl08

I haven't had much luck buying skinny jeans anywhere but I did get a pair of jeggings at Dots the other day and they fit awesome. I'm a size 26 and their 3X fit me. I <3 that store. Whenever I've tried on skinnys at LB or ON they're always loose in the ankles and it makes them look like straight legs which I'm not a fan of. I liked the jeggings because they look like actual jeans and they're tight all the way down to my ankles.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I bought a pair of skinny jeans yesterday at Ashley Stewart, they fit perfectly better than any jeans I've owned. I wore them out dancing last night and they were super comfortable.


----------



## 1love_emily

I got a new pair of super cute skinny jeans... but I'm running into a problem.

What does one wear with skinny jeans besides regular t-shirts?

I've worn t-shirts every day for the last month.

Help?

Mods - feel free to move this to fashion now


----------



## KittyKitten

Skinny jeans are sexy, but I can't wear them. I am already top heavy and I look like a mailbox if I wear them.


----------



## LadyLeilaBombshell

As a rather large lady, I've gotten the odd look or two when out and about in my skinny jeans/leggings. But I've come up with my own way of telling them to fuck off. When I see them looking, I stop dead and just stare right back at them until they either stop looking, or walk away. It really unnerves people and I find it hilarious!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

God, I miss wearing skinny jeans. But they just don't do me any favours in this hot weather when I'm constantly sweating... plus, they cut me off in the middle to the point of being uncomfortable (yet are still always too baggy at the back, wtf).

I just want to wear PJs everywhere.


----------



## Latte

I've been loving my Talbot's ankle length skinny jeans. I like the dark wash and the length is perfect with ballet flats. They go up to a 24 and they're regular 2% lycra (not very stretchy) but they suit my preppy style.


----------



## Pitch

Skinny jeans never fit me right, so I stick to bootcut more often than not.

If I could find the right pair, though? I'd be very, very hardpressed -not- to get them.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

I love the way skinny jeans look... but sometimes have a hard time finding them short enough for me, but that just means i get to go shopping more while i search for the perfect pair...lol


----------



## sweetfrancaise

I adore my skinny jeans! I know they make me look good.


----------



## darlingzooloo

Wearing my jeggings right now actually <3
I prefer leggings because I wear them like tights almost though they are far more comfy to me, but at any rate, if bigger ladies aren't allowed to wear skinny jeans, then small girls shouldn't be allowed to wear skirts so short they look like washcloths and just barley cover their crotch and jeans so low I am forced to see their thong whenever they bend over, mkay? 

But really, wear what you love and let the assholes of the world go off into black hole of ass-dom, no one really wants to be their friend anyway.


----------



## zndmn

Big girls in skinny jeans rock!


----------



## veggieforever

I really adore skinny jeans in either black or indigo but always feel self conscious that others are staring at my tummy as it always seems that they are tight up top too and accentuate the lumps and bumps I try to conceal and fail so badly at in them! lol And I look bizarre in baggy, flounsey tops so concealment is futile as I wouldnt look like 'me' - but yes, skinny jeans are fabulous. Has anyone ever tried on a pair that really take the proverbial??? I tried on a pair recently and they wouldnt go past my knees!! I mean, they were 'plus size' so am I meant to have skinny, teeny tiny legs whilst the rest of me is bountifully bustin' at the seams??? lol xXx


----------



## Jess87

I was introduced to skinny jeans entirely on accident. I fell in love pretty quick. They just make you feel hot while wearing them. It's hard not to have added sway in the walk while wearing them.


----------



## GlassDaemon

I don't actually like skinny jeans, I do, however, LOVE jeggings and leggings. Stacy and Clinton would say I look like an ice cream cone (What Not To Wear), but eh, I wear them anyway. Of course I also wear bikinis, shove that one in the fat haters face. I look damn good wearing things society doesn't want me to wear, and you should too. 

Don't waste your anger on such little people, instead smile at them, a great big grin. Angers reserved for friends and family when they do something stupid, those are the only people you should ever allow so close to your heart as to make you angry.

BTW, I'm looking for Jegging capris that don't look like cheesy/cheapo denim painted on stretch fabric. If anyone knows where to find them.


----------



## CastingPearls

GlassDaemon said:


> I don't actually like skinny jeans, I do, however, LOVE jeggings and leggings. Stacy and Clinton would say I look like an ice cream cone (What Not To Wear), but eh, I wear them anyway. Of course I also wear bikinis, shove that one in the fat haters face. I look damn good wearing things society doesn't want me to wear, and you should too.
> 
> Don't waste your anger on such little people, instead smile at them, a great big grin. Angers reserved for friends and family when they do something stupid, those are the only people you should ever allow so close to your heart as to make you angry.
> 
> BTW, I'm looking for Jegging capris that don't look like cheesy/cheapo denim painted on stretch fabric. If anyone knows where to find them.


I would say I look like the most delectable ice cream cone that ever was. I wear my leggings with pride.


----------



## 123Superpro

If every single scrawny, curveless girl is allowed to wear skinny jeans/jeggings/leggings, I don't see why girls who actually have some curves to show off shouldn't be able to wear them.


----------



## livelovelaughsmile

CastingPearls said:


> I would say I look like the most delectable ice cream cone that ever was. I wear my leggings with pride.



Completely agreed. Almost every pair of jeans I own are skinny jeans. I definitely don't care about the haters! I feel sexy so if you don't like it, don't look at me!


----------



## PinkPoodle

Torrid has some really cute skinny jeans that I would love to have, but I need to get in the right frame of mind before I buy and then wear them. I say if you can rock 'em, wear 'em!


----------



## Steve373

I dig a plump woman in skinny jeans or even better tight shorts. I love a muffin top look especially if some bare belly shows....


----------



## AuntHen

I just bought 3 pair in bright electric colors. Not to brag but I look awesome if I do say so myself!! My chubby fat legs + skinny jeans = fabulous!!


----------



## Pandasaur

YES, I need them to pair with my knee boots this winter =). Skinnies would look awesome with a sweater tunic


----------



## Marie Bombshell

1love_emily said:


> I got a brand new pair of skinny jeans. Dark wash, light threading, tapered down to my ankle. DAMN I felt hot in those.
> 
> I go somewhere, and some jerk tells me "Fat girls can't wear skinny jeans"
> 
> And do you know what I wanted to do?
> 
> I wanted to go up, punch the mo fo in the back of the head, and tell him all the reasons that I sure as hell can wear skinny jeans.
> 
> I just wanted to sound off... I want to hear the reasons why we CAN wear skinny jeans, and we can be proud of what we look like. Because DAMN, we are all fine, powerful, big, beautiful women



Girl that was awesome. fat girls are hott


----------



## Bedazzled

Hell I LOVE wearing skinny jeans! This guy was obv a complete jerk! Skinny jeans on fat chicks rule! :bow:


----------



## bbwlibrarian

I only have one pair--a very dark blue wash--and they came from Avenue. No one's ever given me flack for wearing them, but I usually pair them with a tunic. I think they're universally good, regardless of body shape, if they don't give the wearer much of a muffin top.


----------



## balletguy

Skinny jeans on a larger woman look great, sadley I do not see it enough.


----------



## Victoria08

I LOVE my skinny jeans. I have about 8 different pairs, in all different colours. They are the one denim style that make me look and feel pretty, so that makes them a win in my book. As long as you feel good in them, it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Saoirse

I have a bajillion pairs of shmediums (that's what me and my bro call em) in red, purple, teal, black and blue leopard print, red plaid, plus a few denims in different washes. But honestly, I rarely wear them. I actually cut a h ch into cute booty shorts that I wore during the summer. I'm getting to I he'll bottoms and flares again.


----------



## Saoirse

I have a bajillion pairs of shmediums (that's what me and my bro call em) in red, purple, teal, black and blue leopard print, red plaid, plus a few denims in different washes. But honestly, I rarely wear them. I actually cut a h ch into cute booty shorts that I wore during the summer. I'm getting to I he'll bottoms and flares again.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Skinny jeans are comfortable and they make my butt look good LOL fat girls can wear whatever the hell you want, I know if someone said that to me I sure would've given him a piece of my mind.


----------



## Oona

I only have one pair of skinny jeans (for now) and I absolutely LOVE them! They are a medium wash with fading here and there and rhinestones on the back pockets. I rock those jeans whenever I can!


----------



## roundher

Continue to wear those skinny jeans and leggings women!

Please!!!

You'll be making some guys very happy indeed. I tend to pass out compliments.


----------



## docilej

Thread is worthless without pics


----------



## melinda333

1love_emily said:


> I got a new pair of super cute skinny jeans... but I'm running into a problem.
> 
> What does one wear with skinny jeans besides regular t-shirts?
> 
> I've worn t-shirts every day for the last month.
> 
> Help?
> 
> Mods - feel free to move this to fashion now



I only have one pair of jeans, because, frankly, jeans aren't that comfortable. They're tight from the knee up, just like skinnies, and fairly snug to the ankle. I wear it with empire waist tops like this. I wear 3x, apple shape, and it's the best kind of clothing for my butt.

I also wear leggings and jeggings, but with short dresses.


----------



## gogogal

Skinny jeans/leggings or skirt with boots are my staple! I'm a pretty big gal and I don't think anyone has ever criticized my clothing choice (umm at least not that I've ever overheard). In fact, I get complimented often. Maybe in part because I live in what I believe to be one of the friendliest parts of the world. 

Or maybe it's cause I'm 5'9" big gal wearing knee-high shit-kicking boots so nobody wants to mess with me


----------



## AmyJo1976

I wear jeans if I want to make a statement. other than that, there just not very comfortable anymore. I prefer sweats or anything elastic rather than denim.


----------



## BigCutieBaylee

I'm fat and when I can find a pair of skinnies i wear the hell outta them  Who cares?


----------



## Tracyarts

I was a very happy camper when I first started seeing skinny jeans and "jeggings" in plus sizes. I'm apple shaped, and skinny jeans actually fit my legs without a bunch of extra fabric flapping around my calves. I wear them like leggings, with tunic length tops or even short dresses (whatever falls between upper thigh and knee length). 

Tracy


----------



## loopytheone

I admit I hate skinny jeans and rarely wear jeans in general. Close fabric against my skin drives me made, I much prefer loose cotton things.


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. I love how they are now called skinny jeans.. in the 80's they were studebakers jeans. they were the first to make that stretch denim. I always had those on in the 80's. Those jeans were made for women with bodies, with curves. That is why the material stretched.

You also had Guess, Gloria Vanderbilt who also made jeans for curvy women that clung to the curves.


----------



## violetviolets

If ever that happens again, you give that person the finger. No one should yell anything at you.

Annnnd All my jeans are skinny.


----------



## luvmybhm

i am not sure if they just work better on apples..but i am a pear and skinny jeans just don't seem to work for me. i think it does not help that i also have large calves and really have a hard time finding jeans that fit well in anything other than boot cut.


----------



## Saisha

I know this isn't specifically BBW related but it sure is funny and too true (at least in my case) 

http://news.distractify.com/default...irl-does-when-putting-on-a-new-pair-of-jeans/


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I've got big hips and yes a big ass,i love my skinny jeans!Can usually fit a size 18/20 and if they work for me than they can work for anyone!Keep rockin e'm ladies!


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

I have tried to do skinny jeans, but just don't feel like I pull them off correctly, but to you all that do, rock on!!!! Wear whatever makes you happy!


----------



## cherylharrell

My fave Jeans are ones with flared or wide or bell bottom legs like they had in the 60's & 70's. I don't like straight leg jeans cuz most of them are these frumpy old lady jeans like mom jeans or tapered leg jeans. I do like the skinny leg jeans cuz they are so much more stylish looking on me than the straight leg jeans. They are great to wear inside boots. I wear whatever I like and if folks don't like it, then they are the problems and not me.


----------



## BigCutieAurora

Literally all I wear are skinny jeans and yoga pants. I honestly don't see the problem, if anything they make my fat ass look even better. People should be grateful (;


----------



## Czech

God. Pisses me right off. Its hard enough finding BBWs my age when guys are trying to run them off. I don't care if there 100 skinny bitches in the bar, be nice to the BBWs, folks want to love them too! Keep rocking the jeans!


----------



## bmelisa69

I also bought a pair of jeans for myself. These are boot cut and love to wear these type of jeans.


----------

